# 1/350 TOS Romulan Bird of Prey



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I had hoped to have the Ent D finished by WF because I wanted to debut a new kit there, well it's going to take longer than I thought on that so I decided to make something simpler for WF.

It will be cast in clear fiberglass for lighting, will include metal nacelle pieces and jwrjr will be making a special bussard module for the nacelles. 

Price will be around $200.

Progress so far.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice work Rel...I'll definetly want a Voyager kit if you do one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome Rel! :thumbsup: The original Bird of Prey has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh that is SWEET!


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

OK, where do I send the check?

John :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Finished the fin, this will be a seperate resin piece.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Oh, I will be watching _THIS!_


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Giddy-up!


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Would it be cheaper for me and better for you if I just put you on retainer?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*a little birdy*

Richard,
I know you've got your own cutter now, but If you have access to a good plan of the bird decal, i'd like to try to make it in vinyl. at this scale it would look as if it were painted on. 
Lou

PS Oh I'll be wanting to pick one up at the fest, too. better bring plenty!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I have the orginal model, with all it'd flaws, that was put out way back when. The years have taken a toll on the decal, whats left of it. I have been looking for a decent decal for it. The only ones I can are for a different size ship. Could you make a a hi rez picture avaliable of what your paint scheme for the underside?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There's been a decal sheet for the AMT RBoP available from JT Graphics for quite a few years. It's availble thru Federation Models or contact JTG directly: [email protected]


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

REL said:


> I had hoped to have the Ent D finished by WF because I wanted to debut a new kit there, well it's going to take longer than I thought on that so I decided to make something simpler for WF.
> 
> It will be cast in clear fiberglass for lighting, will include metal nacelle pieces and jwrjr will be making a special bussard module for the nacelles.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, Richard! Can't wait to see this one. Are you starting a list? If so, please put me on it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW!
Looks like, what, about an 18" wingspan?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. Yep it's 18".


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> There's been a decal sheet for the AMT RBoP available from JT Graphics for quite a few years. It's availble thru Federation Models or contact JTG directly: [email protected]


My bad. I didn't go down far enough down the page. Found them there


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm hoping you guys base the decals on McMaster's blueprints as an homage.'


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I added locating pins to the fin.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Looking fantastic!


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

Very Excellent as always Rich,just curious tho,what are the measurements on this?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Just got the finished pic of the nacelle that Thomas Sasser made for this, he'll also be making the decals for it. The rear of the nacelle will have a metal angled tube like the studio model, those will be machined for each kit. There'll be raised circular and square window frames, and I'll also include masking templates for the windows.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

I am always amazed by people who can make physical models. This really makes me nostalgic.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

REL- Fantastic work as always! The Enterprise D is a daunting subject and I am happy to see this BOP being produced. I would have rathered to see the K'Tinga resumed, but what the heck! LOL! Bravo once again! 
On another note, I remember that you sold a construction DVD along with the Study model E-E. Have you ever thought of producing a tutorial video on your construction methods? I remember you saying something about heating and bending acrylic when you did the D7/K'Tinga project. I was just curious. I know that a lot of us amateurs hang on every comment and post you make on various forums. If you did, I bet any tutorial video you produced would sell like hotcakes and I would be one of the first to buy one. Thanks again for the posts and excellent work!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, but I don't photograph very well LOL.


A shot of the bottom, windows go on today.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Are you going to add the circles for the landing feet hatches as seen in McMaster's blueprints?

Any chance of McMaster's style landing feet as an optional way to display her?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I'm making this one like the studio model, which didn't have landing gear. But it wouldn't be hard to scribe those in on the fiberglass.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

True. But without the feet I wouldn't bother scribing the circles and just leave it like the studio model.

If one of us gets adventurous enough to scratchbuild the feet cutting out the circles ourselves wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW!!! This just gets better :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Windows finished.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

REL said:


> Windows finished.


 

Incredible!

I have no words to describe my admiration of your skills!


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

beautiful bird! This may just be the first of many kits I purcash from you.

Josh


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

How did you do those window frames? Are they very thin sections of tubing glued on? (If so, how do you section them thin like that? (Have a microtome?))
Thanks


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.

Got the nacelle profile matched to the wings, I just installed the pins that will align the nacelle on the finished kit.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

RELs secret is the Dr. Pepper! I swear!

It is always lurking in the background of his photos


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

LOL yeah.


It's all finished. I put the windows along the saucer edge, made locating pins for the nacelles and now I'm just finishing up the gun on the nose.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Fantastic!

Just tell me where to send the money, REL!!!!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

She is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, I can't believe the quality! Awesome.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Oh, I gotta know how much to save up to buy one of these beauties!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I think REL said about $200 bucks.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Pulled the first pieces out of the mold today, the clear domes for the nacelles and the rear engine detail. These were cast in clear fiberglass epoxy.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I think REL said about $200 bucks.


Thanks Chuck. Pretty good price, I think.


REL said:


> Pulled the first pieces out of the mold today, the clear domes for the nacelles and the rear engine detail. These were cast in clear fiberglass epoxy.


Cool! I can't wait to see it lit.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Very cool. This is looking pretty neat.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

WOW! Just WOW Richard. :thumbsup: Well since this beauty is all but done, can we expect the K'Tinga to start? That is, since this one was so fun? LOL! You have to excuse me, I have been wanting a 1/350th K'Tina for a while now and followed one of your other threads when you started it before with great anticipation. If you did and had it ready at Wonderfest, I would be broke coming home! LOL! I would have to sleep in my travel trailer behind my home for some time. Just Kiddin'. Actually, the wife doesn't mind the hobby at all.
Again, supurb job on the Bird!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. I plan on eventually making all the ships in 1/350, but you "have to give me more time Captain!" 


The nacelles are finished.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

I think another model has just been added to the 'models to do before i die' list and if REL keeps going...well...i'll have to see if they do Paypal and 3 to 5 day delivery in the afterlife 

She's looking rather splendid !

Go easy


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Add me to the list of buyers...
This has always been a favorite of mine...
This looks awesome.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Raytheon said:


> I think another model has just been added to the 'models to do before i die' list and if REL keeps going...well...i'll have to see if they do Paypal and 3 to 5 day delivery in the afterlife
> 
> She's looking rather splendid !
> 
> Go easy


That's one way to become immortal! "Sorry, can't check out just now, waiting for another REL masterpiece"


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. The main body is being laid up now, I'll have a complete casting to show around Monday, in the mean time here's what the whole thing'll look like.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## djharmon (Apr 3, 2004)

Put me on the list for one too please! Just tell me where to sent the check...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the gun and nacelle end cap. The ship will be ready next week.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

She's completely finished now, here's the last piece out of the mold. The main body will just be a top and bottom half, easy to assemble.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Complete kit. The mating surface between the top and bottom half has a small flat lip on each side, so there's plenty of glue area. The pieces aren't just as thick as the fiberglass so it will go together more like a styrene kit.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man that looks awesome! So, who is working on decals? JT?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. Decals will be by PNT.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

So Richard,

the 64,000 dollar question is...When will you start accepting orders?

I remember you saying that you didn't want to repeat the same procedures as you did with the E. Will you make up batches and then announce their availability or will you go back to accepting pre-orders?

Just want to know when you want my money

cheers,
Lou


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> So Richard,
> 
> the 64,000 dollar question is...When will you start accepting orders?
> 
> ...



Yes, we'd all like to know. Please.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The next batch of orders will be ready around the end of the month, I don't want to get behind like I did with the E.

I'm building one up right now too, I should have some progress pics ready in a day or two, I'm going for a metallic and metallic green subtle aztec like the remastered version, with a little artist license thrown in.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah... I'm pretty much looking forward to seeing that.



Yep.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Yeah... I'm pretty much looking forward to seeing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


Actually I was going to use the digital one you made as a starting point for the paint job. Not exactly like that, but inspired by it if you will. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/bop_paint.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/bop_paint2.jpg


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well... damn. I dunno what to say. Except that model is so old and innacurate. Hehehe.  


But I would LOVE to see your kit painted up like that. I'm honored. :wave:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Masking off the windows with the vinyl templates which will be provided in the kit.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

looking sharp!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I got all the windows masked and put a coat of Duplicolor self etching primer on.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The major construction is finished, the nacelle end caps and the gun are just tacked on temporarily. Painting will start soon, this is still the green primer.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

There won't be a precut mounting hole in the bottom will there?

I'd personally like to see a way to mount it without affecting the Bird of Prey art. Maybe from the aft end and tilted 45 degrees, not sure yet...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay, I don't know how to say it fully, but WOW!

She's gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes! Stunning! :thumbsup:

If I may ask, what are your references for shapes and measurements?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man that is looking good!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

REL- I did not see where you were already taking orders for this bird. If so, please let me know sir. Also, do you plan on bringing these kits to Wonderfest next month? Thank you!

Bryan


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not taking anymore orders on it right now so I can get the one's I have out so no one has to wait too long. I will be bringing them to WF though.

I got the light blocking silver coat on.


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't make it to WF this year to pick up one of these beauties. I'll be busy filming Starship Farragut. But I would definitely like to get one of these kits. 

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

No worries I'll continue to make them until no one wants them.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Interesting choice to light the domes green, I like it... I know I lit mine too, but its interesting since the original studio model was never lit.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's what _I_ said! :tongue:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh come on Steven, blinky lights are _exciting!_ :wave:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I know it's not cannon, but I made some vinyl aztec templates.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

REL said:


> I know it's not cannon, but I made some vinyl aztec templates.


I thought the plasma cannon was supposed to be on the front of the ship.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Starting to do the paint.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Beautiful!!!

John


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> Interesting choice to light the domes green, I like it... I know I lit mine too, but its interesting since the original studio model was never lit.



There are some photos out there showing the studio model lit up. As to why they never used the light onscreen who knows?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

REL... I'm stunned, seriously. I think you have my $200 whenever you're taking orders again.


Wow.


So just for the heck of it... here's an old movie of a couple of these guys teasing a Starfleet shuttlecraft. Meanies!

Meanie Romulans


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Seriously.....


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Is that goldish color just for fun, or is there a reason to think the original miniature was that color? (You can never tell from the as-seen-on-TV color what the model color really was. I know the Botany Bay model was brownish but looked the usual light gray on screen.)


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The paint job is actually metallic green, it's showing up gold on film for some reason. I'll take a pic outside today and see if I can capture the color, maybe the shop lights are throwing it off.

Oh and this paint job is completely artist license, I wanted to see what it would look like with a weathered aztec scheme.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The original was gray.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> The original was gray.


Was it the same shade of gray as the _1701_ since the BOP was originally supposed to represent the Romulan's acquisition of Federation technology (hence the references to spies on the episode)?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hehehe, well if you consider _paint_ to be technology, I guess so. :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Hehehe, well if you consider _paint_ to be technology, I guess so. :tongue:


It can be. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

John P said:


> The original was gray.



I agree, pretty boring huh?  

Not to worry, Thomas is making one in the original scheme.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

But then you had that incredible graphic on the belly !
That's what made it such an incredible model. 
It was supposed to be graceful and bird like.
nothing boring about it...imho


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Any new pics. I'm dying to see the underside artwork.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost ready, they're curing now.


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

That's just not fair. 

Now I'm really sorry for not going to Wonderfest this year.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not going either now so no worries.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

REL said:


> I agree, pretty boring huh?
> 
> Not to worry, Thomas is making one in the original scheme.


I'm hoping maybe he's converting the artwork from the McMaster's blueprints?

From what I've seen of screen captures, the original looked a little goofy(more cartoonish with extremely heavy lines) compared to the McMaster's bird of prey.

It would be a nice homage' to the guy.

I had the good fortunate to have seen him give a slide lecture on his Klingon blueprints at an Atlanta, Georgia Trek convention in 1978, probably less then a couple of months before he died.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's my own decal I'm working on, this was one I made for just the bird on the bottom by itself with no other decals and I used the McMaster's drawings as reference.. I've since designed it out to tie in with the other decals on the nacelle etc. I've now learned to make my own decals with a laser printer and I'm very happy with the results, so in the future I'll be making everything for my kits from A to Z.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh man... I am in awe!



When are you taking orders?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

REL said:


> Here's my own decal I'm working on, this was one I made for just the bird on the bottom by itself with no other decals and I used the McMaster's drawings as reference.. I've since designed it out to tie in with the other decals on the nacelle etc. I've now learned to make my own decals with a laser printer and I'm very happy with the results, so in the future I'll be making everything for my kits from A to Z.


This is just so cool! I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fantastic.

No matter what Thomas comes up with, I would highly recommend you include a set of those. 

I seriously like the homage' to McMasters and I'm sure I'm not alone.

Fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update, the decals are done, I weathered the bird on the bottom to make it look like it's been in a few battles etc. That's just this one, the regular decal isn't weathered, I did that on this particular one in Photoshop before I printed it. Anyway, they'll start shipping out immediately now.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Incredible!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

RELatively incredible.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_*Smokin'!*_ :thumbsup: 

The paneling is beyond incredible!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!! Loook at that! Wow.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

*TOS BoP*

*OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!* 

That is so awesome! I cant wait till mine arrives. I couldn't remember, but are you gonna offer painting masks for the bird so that we may use that in stead of decals? not detracting from your decals, but some may want to airbrush their bird. 

thanks again, Michael.
(patiently waiting and gathering my supplies, this is gonna be my break out assembly.)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You could always scan the bird decal as line art or grayscale - print it out and use it as a template for cutting frisket paper - and there's your paint masks.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

*REL* too bad you weren't around when CBS redid the Romulan BoP for TOS-R. Yours puts theirs to absolute shame.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That's gorgeous, Richard! Sweet job on the "aztecking". I hope you're still selling these after WonderFest!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Look what I got today.








The CC D-7 and Rel's(Rich) BOP. 
These guys have great timing.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I smell a battle diorama in the works!!!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

OH MAN! I am so GREEN with envy.

You are going to have a couple of very impressive kits. Congratulations on the way cool score. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Sweet! Apparently, mine will arrive on Monday. It seems to be stuck Lenexa, Kansas for the last couple of days. Gotta talk to VoodooFX about that photorp mod...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well, you know Lenexa Kansas has for a long time been a Romulan Ale smuggling port.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I always suspected. All that Romulan Ale at the weekend barbecues....


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

The bird has landed! NICE! And a very nice size. Thanks REL, it's a beaut!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet! I'm glad it got there.

Yesterday while I was pouring resin molds, some of the B part got onto the BOP mold, I didn't realize it at the time. Well it messed up part of the top mold, so the mold is toast. I'm rushing to get a new mold made, so the delay won't be too long.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

REL- On that note (fiberglass) Would you mind telling us what brands of fiberglassing products you use? I want to do a little experimenting of my own using your construction techniques. Thanks in advance for the advice and recommendations!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I get everything here.
http://uscomposites.com/

The fabric I use depends on the application, on the BOP's it's 6oz E glass, on the Ent E's it's 4oz E glass because there's more surface detailing and the 4oz wets out better. On the E's I use the 635 thin, slow set epoxy, on the BOP's and Nubians I use the medium set. On the Big D I'll use a combination of both.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks REL. Their prices seem pretty reasonable too.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

oops forgot....I saw US Composites offers the polyfoam. Do you use that from them as well??


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I use the 3lb foam from Smooth-on mostly, but that looks like the same thing.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

What did you use for the basis of the scaling?
I was just looking at the McMaster prints, and he has it sized as a tiny 91 m width, which would be only 10" across at 1/350! That seems much too small, and your 18" width is preferable. But I'm wondering how you arrived at that size.

(It looks like the Studio miniature was a little over 30" wide, but we don't know its scale either.)


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

*Uuuugggg!!!*

Look what I got today

I also have the same combination on order and waiting. It now looks like I may have to buy another pair, as I had a vision the other night. I'll wait till the first 2 are here so I can better understand my plan of attack. All total my 1/350 fleet includes, MR Enterprise (waiting on a reliable kit of same), PL refit, PL refit-A, TOS BoP, TOS D-7, and a DY-100. Waiting on other 1/350 to spend my cash on, and I'm in the process of my own 1/350 vessel ( to be anounced)( if Rel dosent get to it before me, :tongue: ).


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet, I'm glad you got there and you're happy with it, now I'm happy LOL.

Finished.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Oh man. That is *fantastic!*


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Aw *HELL* yeah!!!


I'm definitely down for one of those... just let me get through this move and I'm placing my order!!!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work, Richard! A shame you couldn't have made WonderFest, if only to enter your models. I think you'd have sold old fairly quickly had you made it and had a table, tho. I know I'd have budgeted _specifically_ for this kit. 

Maybe next year?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Since I made new molds for this and I made them differently, I thought I would build up one of the particularly bad
casts to see if it will go together, and paint it in a semi TOS paint scheme. 

This one I mounted it with a Panavise mount that was drilled out so I could run wiring through it. 

Right now I ran out of supplies so I'll start casting these again next week when I get the fiberglass stuff in.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

That is so Sweet Great work there


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Some have asked the color I used for the TOS paint version, I'm not sure if this is right or not but here's what I did.

It's white, with a few drops of black, and a few drops of silver. For the weathering I added a few more drops of black. All Tamiya acrylic. For the nacelle end caps, (the pvc parts in the kit) I primered them after washing, then used Krylon Chrome in light dust coats about 2 minutes apart until completely covered.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

THAT'S a BAD cast?!?!  

Your good ones must be a dream!!!

EXCELLENT job there, REL!!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you. Well, it took a lot of putty to get it to look like this, lots of bubbles LOL.

All done, I think I'll lighten up that weathering a bit it looks kinda dark.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous work there, Richard. As always! :thumbsup:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Got the base finished.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, Richard, that is beautiful. Just lovely!

Brad.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Awesome, I can't believe how fast you work!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I like the ball-and-socket stand. Where do you obtain these?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The place I used to get those mounts from have now decided you can only buy them in a case of 50, and at $20 each that's way out of my price range. They're made by Panavise, so you can probably find another source for them that will sell them 1 or 2 at a time.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I found a good assortment at http://www.panaviseonline.com, and they will sell single quantity. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Due to some problems with the BOP bodies, being the seam line goes very close to the raised window frames along 
edge and it's takes some very careful and delicate sanding to not obliterate them while putting it together; I've been
working on a new mold that has a different seam on the underside of the body where there's no detail, leaving the 
front edge intact. If you're not happy with the one you have, I will send you one of these new ones with minimal flak
in exchange for your old one as I will eventually build those up and sell them as complete builds. 

Also, some of the bodies have developed a rough sandpaper like finish after curing, I don't know what's causing that and
I have since switched to my old fiberglass I used to make the E E's as it seems to perform better, even though it's more
expensive.

So if one of your ships has this sandpaper like finish problem please let me know and I'll ship you a new body free of charge and you can either
toss the old one out or try and build it, it's up to you. 

Just give me some time to get caught up with the outstanding orders first, but I will
take care of everyone and make sure you're happy. If you feel like tackling the one you have now I would appreciate it,
as it can be done, it's just a lot of work, but if not I'll replace it. 

All new kits will be the new design so those of you that haven't recieved your kit need not worry about this,
and now I hope you can understand why I'm behind as I'm trying
to take care of these problems and make sure everyone gets the highest quality product from me that's in my ability
to deliver. 

Pics of the new body castings.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Richard,
Thanks for the update. Any delay caused by improving your product better is always excusible.

now get back to shippin' out them kits! :wave:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hell, I still need to order mine! Come on paycheck!!!!

I'm sure that whatever you need to do to make this kit better, folks will be willing to wait for.


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

I've sent PM's to REL, is this kit going to come back. I would like to get one.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You'd be better off emailing him, as he said in his own forum he's deleted this forum from his files.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The BOP is being redeveloped as a female vac form kit, it'll be available again this year.


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks REL, Good to hear from you. Count me in.

Michael


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

It's also going to be retooled for better fit, the old masters aren't going to be used on the new version.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Welcome back.

Now get to work.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

gorgeous!!! perfect! P.E.R.F.E.C.T!!!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes this kit is going to be offered again as a vacuum form kit through AW Studios. Richard will once again be providing the negative mold masters in order for us to produce the TOS BOP in a sturdy vacuumform plastic. This will be available this year.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Great news, Richard!
How's the new job going?


----------



## CaptBillD (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome BOP, REL!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

*Live!*

*Live* I say!!!

Considering the recent interest in the Vacuum-form repops of the REL 1/350th TOS Romulan Bird of Prey I thought you guys might find the original thread interesting.


----------

